

The evolution of the Las Vegas Sun website - albertsun
http://robcurley.com/2010/03/02/sun-website-homepage-design/

======
brutimus
The last thing I expect to see when I come to HN is a post about the site I
work on every day (well... one of the sites). I would love to have some sort
of semi-technical blog on our sites to showcase what actually happens behind
the scenes more often.

From the thousands of lines of code per month to the multiple tiers of network
redundancy to the hours upon hours we spend optimizing page performance for a
better user experience, I would love to show some of it off to a technical
audience.

~~~
gr366
I for one would love to hear it. Isn't there some place you could write it up
and publish it?

~~~
brutimus
I think a couple of us have little blogs that we sometimes post snippets and
short notes to, but nothing substantial. I haven't posted anything to my
technical blog for over a year now.

Since they are personal blogs, we try to not get too specific about anything
work-related. Hopefully we can get something official and work-blessed setup
soon. I've got about 7 pages of 'XFS on a 20 disk raid array' benchmarking I'd
love to publish.

------
morisy
Rob's been a hero of mine for a long time, but I think what sets him apart is
his eagerness to test, analyze, and iterate on news and media concepts,
something sadly lacking throughout much of the industry but a familiar formula
around here.

His play-by-play through a day at the Vegas Sun is a great example.

------
duttonkj
We drastically changed the homepage of our weekly newspaper site
(<http://uweekly.com>) and shifted it to a stream that combines, stories,
comments and site activity. The past 2 months has seen a increase in uniques,
but also a sharp dropoff in return visitors. We've had a tough time finding
the right balance between fresh content and the stories from the paper. These
are some great insights from Rob that will help us tweak this formula.

------
ahi
alexa and compete both say the lasvegassun numbers are headed downward. I am
slowly coming to the conclusion that those services can't do much better than
provide order of magnitude comparisons between sites.

